# Neolamprologus pulcher and brichardi



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have 3 Neolamprologus brichardi and 1 Neolamprologus pulcher. I thought the Pulcher was a male of the species. I was wrong. But he is acting like their male. Should I separate them? Will they breed? Should I get a female for the Pulcher and a male for the Brichardi?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

How big of a tank is it? You may be better off removing the Pulcher and getting a male for the Brichardi. Brichardi can get quite territorial when spawning.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

110g


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah ok, that is plenty big enough then, you could have cross breeding though among the species since there are some scientific findings that claim Pulcher and Brichardi are the same species but just evolved differently with the color patterns on the gill plate. 110g is plenty big enough though to have two males and two breeding groups. Just keep an eye on who is breeding with who if you really want both variations without "crossing" Kind of the same argument when people discuss mixing a species with the albino version of it's species.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I think I will get a male brichardi and get one female for the pulcher.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They will definitely crossbreed. I don't think trying to have two breeding groups of such closely related fish would be a good idea, but I suppose would make an interesting experiment.

To find compatible male or female of either or both, easier said than done.


----------



## capp (Jun 7, 2013)

Agreed about choosing one or the other. Personally I like the look of the pulcher better but that is a personal taste thing.

Both behave pretty similarly though, extremely aggressive! Once they settle into a breeding colony it will be hard to keep anything else in that tank, they will harass other fish like a pack of wolves.

On the bright side I think a tank with a big colony of Pulchers is a really beautiful sight. They are pretty fish and it's neat to see all the different sizes of babies all getting along together. I had a colony for years and would harvest out all the biggest ones every few months and take them to the LFS to trade for store credit. They paid for their own food and a good portion of the dogs and cats food too.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

OK I found a female Pulcher and a male Brichardi. (I hope) The male Pulcher still thinks he is a Brichardi or rather he thinks the Brichardis are female Pulchers. The female Pulcher is quite small though and she is in the rocks somewhere. I think she is too but will see how it works out. Should be interesting.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

They'll cross breed pretty often so you might just end up with a community of mixed pairs lol


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

http://behav.zoology.unibe.ch/sysuif/up ... ol2007.pdf

Read this research study, you may find it quite interesting.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

It will be interesting to see then.


----------



## capp (Jun 7, 2013)

ILCichlid said:


> http://behav.zoology.unibe.ch/sysuif/uploads/files/esh/pdf_online/taborskym/Duftner_MolPhylEvol2007.pdf
> 
> Read this research study, you may find it quite interesting.


That is interesting. Would make me feel a lot better about mixing the 'different' species.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Azawakh said:


> OK I found a female Pulcher and a male Brichardi. (I hope) The male Pulcher still thinks he is a Brichardi or rather he thinks the Brichardis are female Pulchers. The female Pulcher is quite small though and she is in the rocks somewhere. I think she is too but will see how it works out. Should be interesting.


How did you find "mates" so easily? You are sure of sex? Even so, they may still fight and kill their "mates".

The name "Brichardi" is somewhat vague in the hobby, unless you know for sure they may be a mix of different races at least. The "Daffodil" is at least pretty distinct and is more likely to be pure.

This tank might be interesting but probably not recommended, you might have one male take over... or have two warring clans, sort of a "Game of Thrones" type situation.


----------



## capp (Jun 7, 2013)

noki said:


> Azawakh said:
> 
> 
> > OK I found a female Pulcher and a male Brichardi. (I hope) The male Pulcher still thinks he is a Brichardi or rather he thinks the Brichardis are female Pulchers. The female Pulcher is quite small though and she is in the rocks somewhere. I think she is too but will see how it works out. Should be interesting.
> ...


That would be pretty easy to deal with, just remove one of the males. The rest of the females will fall in line and join the remaining male's harem pretty quickly.

This species instinct is to settle into large communities, sort of like a wolf pack, so all you need to do is guide them towards achieving that. The biggest issue is getting the older juveniles out before they start to become a threat to the dominant adults, or do like I used to do and pull out the adults and let someone new move into the alpha spot.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

THere is shop is Quebec called Quebec cichlidées that specializes in African cichlids and they confirmed 90% that it was a female and they are usually trustworthy. So far so good!!


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

As for the Brichardi, I am sure 100% that that is what they are.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

In a 110 gallon, I'd pick one or the other. I'd add some Leleupi, and a larger aggressive shellie to round out the tank.


----------

